# Need help with Orion lipo batteries



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

New to lipo so pardon my ignorance. I bought some 2400 Orion lipo battery packs and they didn't come with the wires. What size plugs do I need and does anyone know a good source to find them? I located several different sizes on Ebay but they're all in Hong Kong. I was hoping to pick some up this week and race next weekend.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

You can get the plugs at hobby stores. I believe they are 4 mm but the hobby shop will know. I assume you have a Lipo compatible charger. The Orion if it has the small balancing tap in between the positive and negative holes takes a balancer like the Equinox that plugs into the three holes in the batt.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

nutz4rc said:


> You can get the plugs at hobby stores. I believe they are 4 mm but the hobby shop will know. Usually Orion batts have a bag in the box with the male and female plug and the mini plug that is needed for the center balancing connector.


Thanks.

I bought a new Orion before they changed and it did come with the leads and connectors (nothing for balancing though). I came across a good deal on some used batteries but the guy kept the leads. I'll run by the LHS and see if they have what I need.


----------



## mGraves (Dec 2, 2004)

wurthusa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I bought a new Orion before they changed and it did come with the leads and connectors (nothing for balancing though). I came across a good deal on some used batteries but the guy kept the leads. I'll run by the LHS and see if they have what I need.


I'm pretty sure Bill Pennington has them.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

mGraves said:


> I'm pretty sure Bill Pennington has them.


Yeah I checked with Bill (Always support the track shop first) but he didn't have any of the male bullets by themself. I don't need to spend money on the female plugs.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

FWIW - I run the Orion Packs, and I like the 4mm Male pins from Great Planes.


You can see them HERE on Tower Hobbies site, and get the Part # for your LHS.


----------

